# Gibbons Creek Reservoir, Shutting Down



## cullem911 (May 8, 2011)

It is with deep regret to inform everyone that TMPA will be shutting down the lake. Starting Sep. 26, will only be open on Fri, Sat and Sun. Nov1 to March 1 will be completely closed down for winter months and suppose to reopen March, weekends only. What really bothers me is that these power plants come in our backyards, use Imminent Domain to take peoples land and sell the idea to the public that they will be granted lake access as a public relations stunt for a fee. This is all do to mismanagement, they lay off lots of people and are now limiting access to the lake, does this sound like community involvement. What you say, post here and make complaints to TMPA, their number is 979-776-8866 or 979-823-0742


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

geez-----will completely be off limits during the spawn. Lake will get out of balance pretty quick.


----------



## cullem911 (May 8, 2011)

You are very correct, if they cared about the public, they would at least put in a drop box system so everyone could still enjoy the park. Hopefully we can get enough public involvement to sway thier decision.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

They already screwed up the fishing (bass) out there. 
That sucks though. Im at A&M and gibbons is where we go Before and after class. 

They need to go in during the winter and kill all the dang tilapia


Cody C


----------



## Dmcputtz (Jun 4, 2012)

No Bueno!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang, that sucks! Time for a little pressure on TMPA. Winter at the discharge makes it worth getting cold...

Contact info http://www.texasmpa.org/about/contact.aspx


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Cody C said:


> They need to go in during the winter and kill all the dang tilapia


We do our share to thin the Tilapia population, but I guess not NEXT winter!!!!


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Phone call made , hope it helps . . . .


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can find informaion on this new schedule. I have gone to the TMPA site and can not find any information on a schedule change. They still post the old schedule. I was thinking about going there later this year.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Guess its time to sell the Triton. And focus on saltwater!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very sad... used to be a decent Bass lake!


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can a mod repost this so it is in catfish lounge as well ? This is a huge letdown for bluecatfishing


----------

